# Photo Retoucher Wanted



## Aaron123 (Jun 16, 2011)

We are seeking a photo retoucher to work on product, lifestyle, interior and exterior architectural images, to begin immediately. The work will be done remotely so please dont hesitate to apply even if you are outside the United States. Must be fluent in English. Please send work samples (or URL). Also please send a CV / Resume and an rough breakdown of your rate, all to the email below:


aaron@aarondistler.com


Thanks!


Aaron


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 16, 2011)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...46770-what-do-you-think-about-my-website.html


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 16, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...46770-what-do-you-think-about-my-website.html



I lolled.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 16, 2011)

Call me "The Matchmaker".


----------

